# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Control and Stabilization >  >  she's workbook :)

## she

I'm waiting for the start ::lol::

----------


## she

In fact i don't want to tell why i am LDreaming because i myself don't know why. :smiley: ))) I think for fun and for develop myself , for romantic may be. Why alpinist go to mountains?  To get something that has no name. I think i make all effords to get LD also for something without name. Some my friends with whom i began dreaming were looking some profit from LD, some magic sidhs in real life. And they thought that just using the way of illusion its stupid. But I like this way. About my dream goals - in LD i can fly, summon something on my hand, i can't erase something in the landscape, but i hope i will learn soon. I can leave the LD when i want, i can sometimes make portals....But my view in LD is bad. Today i had a small LD and i hardly saw my fingers to count them. I went on the road in LD and thought that soon i will have dream control and i will see better.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Hi she, fellow TOTMer  :smiley:  Welcome to the advanced class!

----------


## she

Hi fellow TOTMer :smiley:  Nice to see you with two wings :smiley:

----------


## dutchraptor

Right, the first lesson is up, you can get started whenever you are ready  :smiley:

----------


## she

I finally did first week task. I chose T-REX like a wild big monster. 

My family and i lied on the bed. Something clicked under the bed. I said DCs that its a toy frog turned on, but i guessed that it was a LD. I stood up and remembered about TOTM and licked the desk capboard. Nothing interesting. I went away and when opening the door thought about a portal. But there was ordinary yard. I flew over the fence and went to the neibours. They were cooking . Do you have the extra doors?- i asked. The man showed me the ashient stone door. It lies on the ground. I took the rocker ring, opened it and jump into the portal. It was like tube, i became to loose awareness and touch with tonger roof of the mouth. It helped and soon i found myself in jungle)) It was night. among me were several big cages with wild animals. I tried my will on the lion. i said : down! stand up! Soon i saw T-REX, who wanted to eat two people.It was like in the movie. I ran to them,swinging my arms. T-REX turned to me and i commanded: SIT! It sat. I commanded DOWN! He ran away from me and there were the window (ha-ha, in the jungle and T-Rex tried to escape through the window, but i said: HERE! and he was attracted like with the big vacuum cleaner just to my feet)))) I said : DOWN! It lied and i touch his nose with my hand. Its head was big like wardrobe. The jungle transformed into a big hall. I tryed to make other TOTM, found felt pens, but couldn't thinking what to draw. Desided to go to real, went, but it was falce awaking, where i tried to write down my LD, but the lamp was broken, and so on.

----------


## she

i did the second task :smiley: 
WILD. The dream began - i was walking and trying to count fingers. I was in my town and saw DC about 40 years old, he lied on the grass. He spoke with me, and i thought that he spoke intresting things. We had a conversation. But i remembered about TOTM, there was a secretary and i took a sheet of paper and soft pens. I explained the DC that want to draw red car, and i will see it behind the coner and i will run into something. " then draw a recicle bin near it" - he said. I draw a car, going to recicle bin. In fact it was difficult and the picture wasn't stable and soft pens draw very bad. I ask DC what's his name. he said one name. I asked - tell it again, and he said another. I said bye-bye and went to the coner thinking about the red car. Behind the corner i found some constructions like 4-wheel bikes, but making from lego. I sat and drive, but this mashine drove so slow - about 20 km/h. I tried to crash to the building, but nothing happened, i slowly came to building and touched it with my bike. Then i don't remember the fragment of the dream, and my recall came back then i was in my parent's flat with my 4-wheel bike, thinking that i need outdoors to ride. I went through the wall and window and jumped from 8 floor. I flew very fast, and when i landed i awoke.
DEILD i lied a bit without mooving and soon found myself in my district, but without my bike. I up my palm and made on it keys for car, which should be behind me. I turned around and found some construction like portable comp, but biger. I imagined that it will transform. I took it and went to the road. There i put it and its transformed into a cart. It manipulated by the joystick. I put key to the usb - port and drove about 40 km/h. But street transformed into a hall and i stoped near the wall, lost awareness and awoke.

----------


## she

third task
my crow was outside its open-air cage. I began to think what to do, but crow itself flew to the cage through the grating. I was very surprice and count fingers - six - i flew away and easy remembered what i should do the day after tomorrow in real life. Then i don't know why began to remember something important, but couldn't. darkness, false awaking.

----------


## Sensei

Good job she! Those are some pretty good LDs. I hate when cars wont drive any faster. I like to go airborne with them to take all limits of them off. 

Keep up getting lucid. You are doing good with the tasks.

----------


## dutchraptor

Great work she, seems like you are doing pretty well  ::D:  If you need any specific help at all just ask. You seem pretty good at grasping stabilization, howl long have each of your dreams lasted so far?

----------


## she

How long are the dreams?  usually I feel it like fifteen minutes or shorter. It depends. Ok, if i have any questions - i'll ask :smiley: )))

----------


## she

Now i finally ended first lesson's tasks. before this lesson i couldn't erase objects. I'm waiting for the second one :smiley: 

I was in a jim. Jumped and did exercises. i don't remember why i knew that its a LD. May be because exercises were easier then in real. I went outdoors. it was foggy, but i saw silhouette of a hill. I erased it and fog went to its place. Only few trees was on its place. I turned around and saw other mountain. i erased it too. Then i erased multistory building. I was proud of myself. It was real goal! Then i remembered about additional task of the month. I'm good at beheading, so i desided to cut my head. I went to construction site, found a projector - it gave my shadow on the wall. In fact when i became to think about the shadow i immediately had it. I looked at my shadow and it became a mirrow, so i looked at myself. I draw a line on my neck - tried to move my head - nothing. I pushed a button on the neck and put off my head. i had it in my hands and looked at my face with open eyes and absolutely natural Then i put my head on my neck back and as i didn't remember any tasks - went to the real.

----------


## Alyzarin

I have to ask, when you took off your head did your line of sight move with it or did you continue to see everything from the same spot?

----------


## she

No, my sight didn't move. I think i have the extra eyes :smiley:  or an invisible extra head :smiley:

----------


## Alyzarin

Ah, I wondered if that might happen.  ::chuckle::  I saw my eyes get sucked back into my head in a non-lucid dream once and was freaking out, and didn't realize until waking up that it wouldn't make any sense for me to be able to see that normally lol. Our minds don't seem to be able to understand mirrors very well.  :tongue2:

----------


## she

Become lucid from the begining of the dream, made reality check and desided to visit Saturn. Flew, but soon felt, that i couldn't fly. I landed and said to myself: It's my dream. It's only nerve movement in my head. I can do what i want. It really helped and i flew to the space and stoped not far from the moon. I looked at stars and didn't see any planet. All the stars were the same. i tried to scan space with my hand trying to fix where the saturn was. Around my hand appeared small balls which moved like crease marks. It was beautiful. I scaned on the left, on the right, up and down and soon i found a small blue ball. I decided that its saturn and flew with super speed. My speed was so super))) that i found myself on some planet with craters. I thought, that i missed the rings And i was thrown in the non-lucid dream.

----------


## Sensei

Awesome dream! Sounds like you are getting the idea down in dreams that you need (screw you dream world. I am king here).  :smiley:  keep it up!

----------

